# Sapa Vietnam, heaven on earth.



## thanhnien_vietnam (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa Pa District is located in Lao Cai Province, north-west Vietnam, and 350 km north-west of Hanoi, close to the border with China. The Hoang Lien Son range of mountains dominates the district, which is at the eastern extremity of the Himalayas. This range includes Vietnam's highest mountain, Fan Si Pan, at a height of 3142m above sea level. The town of Sa Pa lies at an altitude of about 1600 m. The climate is moderate and rainy in summer (May—August), and foggy and cold with occasional snowfalls in winter.


----------



## lakadpilipinas (Jan 20, 2014)

Hanoi to Sapa by Train


----------



## bafijar (Oct 20, 2017)

Image for my sapa tour in September this year.


----------



## lakadpilipinas (Jan 20, 2014)

Best Cheap Hotel View in Sapa


----------



## lakadpilipinas (Jan 20, 2014)

Sapa Without Trekking


----------



## lakadpilipinas (Jan 20, 2014)

Sapa Quick Hike


----------

